# Sleepy time!!!



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Wrinkles








Im watching you 








We call it the elvis Lip








Sprawled Out








weird ears








Flying Ball








Cameras out lets poze








Biffa mouth








Sit


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL these have made me laugh what brill sleeping photos


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to show the Elvis lip to my friend he's an Elvis tribute artist here in Canada one of the top 5 in North America he'll roll over when he sees it...Jill


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

lol she does it all the time it is soo funny lol hope your friend likes it


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

beautifull as always


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks alot elobe and the rest of the memebrs who commented me thanks alot


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I love the one where he is on the carpet with one eye shut and probably drooling a bit - reminded me of my OH


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oow some realy funny pics...love em


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks guys appreciate the comments


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

gorgeous again,he reminds me of my Zeus bet hes a bundle of fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful dog - wonderful pics - I love the wrinkles one and the elvis lip! And what a poser when he's awake.  You must be so proud of him.


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i am she is such a poser i now she looks like a man dog lol when we walk her they say aww look at him and stuff we get used to it lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic pics, shes lovely and the sleeping pics were very funny


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks alot for your comments


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------

